# No more furnace



## Sentry18

So the night before Thanksgiving a buddy of mine calls and says "do you have any space heaters I can borrow?". Now this is a loaded question because by borrow he means have forever or return in very poor, most likely non-functional, what-did-you-do-to-this condition. Just the same I asked him for the reason _why_. Apparently while he was at work on Wednesday when his 20-25+ year old furnace decided to visit the great HVAC center in the sky. He has been complaining about ongoing issues with this furnace for 2 years but he is one of those 'cross that bridge when you come to it and then free fall into the river because the bridge is down' sort of people. In fact he is seemingly so against preparedness as an ideology I am certain that if he even tried to register on this forum the internet would rise up against him and blow up his wireless router (which he could not replace on his own).

Just the same a friend is a friend, so I dug out 2 of our oldest and least used electric ceramic heaters. The one's relegated to back up duty in the garage as we have prepared for just such and occasion with MUCH better infrared and kerosene units. I called him back and said I found two I was willing to loan him. "Can you drop them off at my house?". _Seriously_. _No, you have to come pick them up we have house guests._ He arrives and goes on an on about how Murphy's Law has screwed him over again. _Uh huh_. And how he called the HVAC repair people but they (for some reason) did not have someone who could run right over and fix his furnace and then bill him later. _Duh, it's thanksgiving_. I told him that if his house was well insulated that he should easily have been comfortable for a few days. "Well... we cleaned out the old insulation this summer and were going to replace it but... we ended up using the money for... and never got it done. Plus our windows are really leaky. I was going to put plastic on them but never had the chance." _Good luck to you. _

Then I start getting text messages. "Did Tom ask to borrow a space heater from you?" _Why yes he did_. "He borrow mine last spring and never returned it, now he is asking me if I have one he can borrow". _Sounds about right_. Turns out he now has a grand total of 10 space heaters running in his house in lieu of a furnace. And all because when it went out for the 10th time last spring he just could not force himself to spend the money to replace it. Yet he had money for 2 vacations this past summer, a new riding lawn mower and a new 55" flat screen. I guess it all comes down to priorities and preparation. Just found out tonight that he still has not had someone come out and fix it. He decided the space heaters we working so well he should be able to get through the whole winter with them. 

And that folks is why if the S ever does HTF, some people will die very very quickly.


----------



## FrankW

Sounds like he has a big electrical bill coming too...


----------



## Jewel

wow I'm pretty sure I know that guy   In fact, I'm pretty sure I know several of his clones too


----------



## Sentry18

But he has instant gratification and has temporarily delayed the pain & suffering, so that counts for something right?


----------



## mojo4

When his electric bill is 5k for the month he will swing by with a very very long extension cord. I highly advise against letting him plug it in!!


----------



## tsrwivey

Sentry, I believe I'd have put a time limit on the borrowed heaters. "I'd be happy to loan you a heater until Friday when the stores open for you to buy your own! Don't worry about bringing it back, I'll be out & about at 5, so I'll just swing by & pick it up!"


----------



## backlash

With that many space heaters running I hope he has working smoke detectors.
My furnace had the igniter go out so I put a space heater from the pump house in the living room to keep it warm until I got a new igniter.
I went to unplug it before bed and the cord was so hot the insulation had melted and separated from the plug.
That heater had been in the pump house for 20 years so the plug was corroded and caused it to burn the wire.
Guess the pump house never got cold enough for it to come on.
There was a woman in town killed in a house fire a couple of weeks ago because of a bad space heater.


----------



## Sentry18

I spoke with him about the high cost of running electric heaters and the dangers involved, he has a hard time seeing past his immediate needs and wants. Risks and dangers are only a blur in his periphery. Their garage door broke 2 years ago so they bought a new opener, still sitting there in the box while their cars sit outside in the snow. They decided to fence in their yard 3-4 years back so they bought posts and 6x6 wood panels, still stacked up in the yard rotting. In both instances the work didn't get done because they could not convince someone to come over and help them install it (as in having the know how and willingness do the work for them for free). The reason he wanted me to bring the space heater TO him was so that I would look at his furnace and probably even to properly place the heater in the safest and most effective spot. Don't get me wrong, he's a nice guy and is a lot of fun to hang out with, but his work ethic is poor and his skill-set very weak. Since he has burned most bridges he is at the figure it out, hire it out or go without stage of his life.


----------



## RevWC

Doesn't Obama have some sort of plan to help this guy?


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Sentry: I don't think I'm as nice a guy as you are. Any friends I used to have like that one have long since quit calling me for "help." The only pesky friend I have left is one who occasionally "borrows" something then (when finished with it) sets it on the porch so that the next time I drive by I can pick it up. He is responsible with things and has never broken or lost anything.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Pulling 1500W (standard heater) anywhere near continuously on a standard plug WILL cause problems eventually. Had more than enough experience with tank heaters and space heaters to know that 

I know a guy who moved to Alberta from Manitoba where they have "hydro", he pulled out the furnace from a place he was *renting* because electricity was so much better for heating Tried to explain why the situation was different here but some people just refuse to adapt. House service wasn't big enough, transformer wasn't big enough (ancient REA single wire earth return in the middle of nowhere), power outage in a snowstorm with -40, pipe frozen, then they got the power bill :rofl:

Didn't make it for the whole winter on that property due to their inability to adapt to the situation.


----------



## Grimm

I don't have to borrow things when my old ones break. Yeah, I should have had the forethought to replace them early on. BUT they get replaced. But I do replace them FAST.

Our microwave as starting to fitz once while my folks were visiting. The next time they visited they had one in the box for us. No they didn't buy it for us. My dad bought it 15 years ago for his personal office use and when he retired it has been sitting in the garage. They have hit the purge stage of retirement (so they can travel and/or move with little hassle) and we are getting all kinds of neat toys and junk!


----------



## jnrdesertrats

I would bet just about anything he will pay the electric bill with a credit card and worry about it later.:brickwall:


----------



## weedygarden

*Tom's next big adventure will be....*

a house fire! Yep, I have personally known people whose houses burned from running space heaters. As mentioned earlier, if you run a space heater for a period of time and then feel the cord, it will be hot.

So when Tom and his family have their house fire, will they have smoke detectors that inform them that their house is burning? With Tom, maybe, maybe not.

And where will Tom and family live after the big fire?

Maybe because I live on the border of "the hood" and worked there for many years that I see and know many of this type. Why think about tomorrow, or even later today? If some of them have a nickel, it is a 40 ounce, a six pack or a pint. That is the # 1 priority for some. Or go get some weed now that it is legal in Colorado. They will figure out what they are going to eat when they are hungry, or how they will ride the bus to go get some money or food from the people that are supporting this b.s. when the time comes.

Tom may have a house right now. Some can't see that far. When SHTF, many are going to WAKE up in a BIG way. It is too bad that society and so many American ways of today have lulled so many into such an ignorant lifestyle.

Close to my home county in South Dakota was a young couple who were farmers. I have no idea about their history, just this piece of their story. They must of had a good year, or two. They build a very large house, and other buildings. Then they took the whole family to Europe. And then they had a huge crop failure and lost it all. Evidently they never heard of 7 years of feast and 7 years of famine. Many haven't and many people feel invincible, until it smacks them hard and it is coming to a neighborhood near all of us soon!


----------



## Sentry18

The funny thing is Tom is a 6 figure earner and his wife brings in about 75% of what he makes. They should be living very comfortably but financial mismanagement and repeating the same poor choices over and over have doomed them to a life of high interest rates, fees and penalties. If they could just take a year or so of their lives and focus on what's important instead of gratifying immediate wants and desires they could really turn things around. He often tells me how "lucky I am" to which I always respond _luck has nothing to do with it_. But he doesn't get it and I doubt he ever will. They have been on the brink of complete financial ruin or disaster several times and somehow someway they always get out of it. That's why we call him Teflon Tom.

As far as being a nicer guy than you MMM, my wife immediately shot me the look of "don't you lend him anything". A lesson we learned when he asked to borrow our carpet cleaner a few years back. He failed to mention that it was going to use it to clean up 2 gallons of spilled paint (unattended children + a remodeling project gone wrong). Needless to say it was DOA and very messy when he dropped it off. So now I never send anything his way that I expect to get back. The heating units we essentially gave him had actually been out on a garage sale this summer and I didn't sell, so now they're just eating up space in my garage. I would've never given him any of the space heaters we use for emergency preparedness. I did however send him a link to the kerosene heaters that we have, along with where to buy them locally and for how much.


----------



## Tirediron

@ Sentry 
This friend of yours sounds like he fits into the "I'll just come to your place" except that he can't see past his eye lashes to even think that:lalala:. Still these kind of "friends" will expect you to bail them out when SHTF, unless they are away on a holiday at the time, while he may not know about your specific prepps, he knows you are "lucky" enough to be able to cope with what ever comes up. You might find this "friend" to be more problem than a gangbanger, and harder to shoot.


----------



## Sentry18

I have already considered that, and you're right. But he is also one of those "the gov't will save us" types who could very well sit it out at home waiting and waiting for FEMA. He does not know about my preps but he does know that I take home security and the defense of my family very seriously. Our wives are not friends. Mrs. Sentry18 will not socialize with negative people, especially if they are also heavy drinkers. So his wife has never been in our home and he has only been inside a couple times. He has no idea that we have a BOL or where it is. My 2 friends that have been brought in on my plans and who have agreed to join us might know him but would not view him as a "friendly". My semi-generous nature and goodwill disappear quickly when my family's well being are at stake.


----------



## Grimm

Sentry18 said:


> The funny thing is Tom is a 6 figure earner and his wife brings in about 75% of what he makes. They should be living very comfortably but financial mismanagement and repeating the same poor choices over and over have doomed them to a life of high interest rates, fees and penalties. If they could just take a year or so of their lives and focus on what's important instead of gratifying immediate wants and desires they could really turn things around. He often tells me how "lucky I am" to which I always respond _luck has nothing to do with it_. But he doesn't get it and I doubt he ever will. They have been on the brink of complete financial ruin or disaster several times and somehow someway they always get out of it. That's why we call him Teflon Tom.
> 
> As far as being a nicer guy than you MMM, my wife immediately shot me the look of "don't you lend him anything". A lesson we learned when he asked to borrow our carpet cleaner a few years back. He failed to mention that it was going to use it to clean up 2 gallons of spilled paint (unattended children + a remodeling project gone wrong). Needless to say it was DOA and very messy when he dropped it off. So now I never send anything his way that I expect to get back. The heating units we essentially gave him had actually been out on a garage sale this summer and I didn't sell, so now they're just eating up space in my garage. I would've never given him any of the space heaters we use for emergency preparedness. I did however send him a link to the kerosene heaters that we have, along with where to buy them locally and for how much.


This summer my folks gave us a radiator style electric space heater. It was used but in good clean condition. They got a new one for their room and figured they'd pass on the older one.

My dad told me that if it didn't work to let him know and he will replace it! :eyebulge:

I have never heard anyone outside of my folks say anything like this! They are GIVING me their old junk that still has a usefulness but if if breaks or dies they'll buy a new one for us!

My dad is still upset that they gave us their old living room set a few years ago. When we moved in April we found that the sofa had a badly broken support that was not worth fixing. We got rid of it. My dad thinks he needs to buy us a new sofa. What he forgets is we got several years of use out of it and the set is over 30+ years old even though it looks near new.


----------



## weedygarden

*12 rules you can live by*

I think I have posted about these before. I have a chart of them and these were rules that were posted and discussed in my classroom. So many people have no concept of these, but I think it makes for a center point for many people's antics.

http://www.wabanakiscouting.ca/Files/12 Rules You Can Live By.pdf

1. IF YOU OPEN IT--CLOSE IT.
2. IF YOU TURN IT ON--TURN IT OFF.
3. IF YOU UNLOCK IT--LOCK IT.
4. IF YOU MOVE IT--PUT IT BACK.
5. IF IT BELONGS TO SOMEONE ELSE AND YOU WANT IT--ASK PERMISSION.
6. IF YOU BORROW IT--RETURN IT.
7. IF YOU USE IT--TAKE CARE OF IT.
8. IF YOU BREAK IT--REPAIR IT.
9. IF YOU CAN'T FIX IT--CALL SOMEONE WHO CAN.
10. IF YOU DON'T KNOW HOW TO OPERATE IT--LEAVE IT ALONE.
11. IF YOU MESS IT UP--CLEAN IT UP.
12. IF IT WILL BRIGHTEN SOMEONE'S DAY--SAY IT.

I also have added this idea to my own personal rule: If I borrow something (rare) from someone, I return it in better condition than I got it. When and if I borrow, the borrowee gets the better part of the deal. Ever loan something to someone and get it back broken, or maybe not ever get it back?


----------



## CulexPipiens

Sentry18 said:


> ... That's why we call him Teflon Tom...


Heck, if we lived near each other I'd think you're talking about "my" Teflon Tom. I happen to also know a Tom that has a similar approach. Everything is always someone else's fault and some how he managed to never get blamed for anything even when he was directly responsible for it. Yes, all of us who know him also have come up with the same nick name.


----------



## airdrop

When this Buddy of yours burns his house down , you better turn your phone off and pull the shades or he's going to be living with you LOL


----------



## biobacon

I feel bad when I have to ask my friends and neighbors for help, but im really a big dumb ass about a lot of stuff. Growing up an an apartment most of my life my mom never fixed anything so I never bothered to learn. So Im often in need of someone to show me how to do something. Now I look forward to helping my friends and neighbors with something when they need it so I can "pay them back". I gotta say its been about equal this year so that's pretty good. Ive been taking a guy to and from work who knows how to do some home remolding that I don't know how to do. When it gets warm and I can save the money I have a couple things for him to do. I don't charge him any gas money cause hes pretty much on my way to work and I was driving past his place on my way home anyway. I think this is fair right? I can figure most things out but if I know someone who already knows how to do something why not ask for help right? Now I also want to say that sometimes the help we give is truly needed. Another co worker is really trying hard to get her crap together. She just about ran out of food last week. She was down to the box of food that I gave her in case the SHTF. Well for her it did. She gave me a huge hug and thanked me for feeding her and her disabled husband. I had forgotten about it. Of course I gave her 10lbs of rice the next day. My preps worked for someone I suppose. Shes an older lady but Im going to try to help her put a garden in this year. At one time she was a huge leftie, (like me LOL) but she has discovered the truth. Its us conservative, freedom loving righties that actually help people in need, not the liberals who just want to take from people.


----------



## Sentry18

Maybe airdrop, but around here a house fire gets you a solid 5-7 days at a hotel thanks to the Red Cross along with gift cards for food, clothing and toiletries from the commerce association. Besides his wife would NEVER come here; we don't allow smoking or alcohol on our property, both of which are daily essentials for her. And I can't emphasize the word ESSENTIAL enough.


----------



## TheLazyL

Sentry18

I may have you friend's sister for a sister-in-law.


----------



## Sentry18

Does she have breast implants? Teflon Tom's wife got a set of D's for her 35th birthday. She then celebrated her birthday downtown and after having a few too many decided it would be fun to show them off. That turned into numerous people taking photos with "them" and eventually her getting arrested for public intoxication. He was at home taking care of their four children when he got the call to come pick her up at jail. Apparently she was in a restraint chair because she refused to keep her clothes on in the jail cell. Such a proud moment for them. But just one of the very few times where accountability was present.


----------



## Grimm

Sentry18 said:


> Does she have breast implants? Teflon Tom's wife got a set of D's for her 35th birthday. She then celebrated her birthday downtown and after having a few too many decided it would be fun to show them off. That turned into numerous people taking photos with "them" and eventually her getting arrested for public intoxication. He was at home taking care of their four children when he got the call to come pick her up at jail. Apparently she was in a restraint chair because she refused to keep her clothes on in the jail cell. Such a proud moment for them. But just one of the very few times where accountability was present.


Gee! I'm ahead of this twat! I had a set of D's before I turned 31! Kids will do that for you...


----------



## LincTex

Sentry,

Any reason you are sold on Kerosene? It's $35+tax for 5 gallon cans here ($7.00 a gallon!) and propane is a little under $3 a gallon here. 

I can't for the life of me say "why", but it sure seems like I get a lot more heat from a gallon of propane (~5lbs) than I have ever got from a gallon of Kerosene.


----------



## Sentry18

I actually use four different heat methods in my winter preparedness. I replaced my ceramic electric heaters with infrared electric heaters, I then picked up a couple large kerosene heaters, a couple propane heaters and a generator dedicated to running my natural gas furnace (blower). I also have a couple of those little Mr. Heater attachments that go right on a propane tank. This takes the rule of three to the next level. I do like the kerosene heaters because my propane stores will also be used to cook food. Plus I'm paying just over five dollars a gallon for kerosene and about four dollars a gallon for propane (my containers), so the disparity isn't quite as large as it is for you. All said and done as long as I have access to gasoline I prefer running my generators and using the infrared heaters. Less risk of fire or asphyxiation.


----------



## LincTex

Sentry18 said:


> Less risk of fire or asphyxiation.


I am always curious about the circumstances behind those stories of people who died with non-vented propane heaters.

I can see the logic behind the risk/danger, but I've heated some relatively tightly-sealed areas with ventless propane (long before I had ever heard of anyone dying of asphyxiation), and I've never even been light-headed.

It makes me wonder if perhaps they were already in poor health to begin with, or something....


----------



## Sentry18

In this area people have been using kerosene or propane heaters inside icefishing shack's for decades without issue. You'll hear about them burning down more often than you hear about someone dying of asphyxiation in them. My preference for infrared heaters also has to do with children and their surface temperature.


----------



## TheLazyL

Sentry18 said:


> Does she have breast implants? ...


No on the breast implants. Yes on the roughly 150 pounds of extra thigh enhancements.

SIL #1 is a single parent, a son and no alimony.

Years ago SIL #1 was renting a mobile home and she thought she would be better off if she purchased a house. SIL #1 asked if I would look over her finances to determine how much of a house mortgage she could afford. Her finances were already in the red, unless she got a second job, there was no way she could afford to buy a house.

SIL #1 bought a house without a second job. She has no money for maintenance.

Her house insurance Agent sent her notice they was canceling unless the brick chimney was fixed (couple of bricks were missing from the top rows). Poor is me, I'm single, low income, I don't know what to do, I don't know of any trusted Contractors routine to the wife who pleads with me. I remove the top two rows of bricks to even out the chimney.

Church Youth group cleans out her roof gutters while her teenage son sits inside playing video games.

Bathroom stool had been leaking for years. Floor is now rotting. I'm surprise she doesn't end up in the crawl space when she uses it. Poor is me, I'm single, low income, I don't know what to do, I don't know of any trusted Contractors routine to the wife who pleads with me. It will take me 2 months, working every evening and weekends to rebuild the floor and remodel, can she live without a bathroom for that long? Can't I do it quicker? No. Mysteriously she finds a Contractor that did an excellent job. Wonder how she paid him?

Poison Ivy along the fence line. Poor is me, I'm single, low income, I don't know what to do routine. I cut the Poison Ivy to ground level and haul it away. I give SIL a gallon of Round Up, with instructions to spray the Round Up on any Ivy that comes back up. She doesn't, and then complains that I didn't do a very good job, unfortunately for her, I overheard her complaining. So when she comes to me about removing the Ivy again, I tell her evidently I'm not very good at it so she should get someone else to do it.

SIL #1 sidewalk from the house to the driveway is in sorry shape. Poor is me, I'm single, low income, I don't know what to do, I don't know of any trusted Contractors routine to the wife who pleads with me. On a Saturday morning I bust up the old sidewalk with a sledge hammer and set the forms. SIL #1 supervises while complaining about the mud hole in her driveway; she'll pay for the gravel if I haul it. Ready mix truck arrives; Driver delivers gravel on the side. See the mud hole, fill it and send me the bill. I level the concrete and put on a nice broom finish. Sidewalk cost is my Birthday gift to her. SIL #1 complains the broom finish hurts her bare feet.

I hand the gravel bill to the SIL #1, $40. She looks at it then comments she'll just have to call the bank again and let them know she's going to miss another mortgage payment. Since I made the deal with the Ready Mix Driver I pay the gravel bill. About 2 months later she remembers to reimburse me.

Her house insurance Agent sent her another notice they was canceling unless the roof over the front door is fixed (rotting). Poor is me, I'm single, low income, I don't know what to do, I don't know of any trusted Contractors routine to the wife who pleads with me. The SIL #2 husband and I spend a Saturday tearing off the roof. We'll build a new roof when she has the money. It's years later and she still has no money for new roof.

SIL #1 complains to the wife that I left the old sidewalk concrete in a pile in her yard. When am I going to haul it out, she's tired of mowing around it. I suggest that her and her son (son has a truck) take care of it themselves. They can't because the pieces are too heavy for them to lift. I offer the loan of my sledge hammer. They must have eaten Wheaties for breakfast one day because SIL #1 and her son managed to throw the concrete pieces over the fence line, into the neighboring vacate lot.

Poor is me, I'm single, low income, I don't know what to do, I don't know of any trusted Contractors routine to the Head of the Church men's group. Men's group provided the materials and labor to reshingle her house at no cost to her. Head of the Church men's group asks me why I didn't help? "Did her son help?" "No." "You have been had." was my response.

She was in a car accident and Doctor told her to wear a knee brace until the knee healed. Brace was uncomfortable so she didn't wear it. Knee healed bent, resulting in one leg longer than the other. Now her spine is out of alignment. Addition of more pounds of extra thigh enhancements aggravates the problem. She decides a knee replacement (which will be 100% paid for by work insurance) is the solution. Doctors tell her she is too young for a knee replacement so she shops around to find one that will consent to the operation. The post operation therapy is too hard so she excuses why she didn't follow thru with it.

Her Employer shuts down the company permanently. She received a generous severance package and grant for retaining. After the money from the severance package has been spent and unemployment is running out she found a job! Then the Federal government extends unemployment and her job disappears. She's now on disability.

She bought a 2 year old car. As I'm looking it over she makes the comment, "I hope I can make the payments."

The SIL #2 volunteers her husband and me to clean out SIL #1 roof gutters. There is a small tree forest starting in those gutters.

"Where's her son." is my reply.

"He doesn't know how to clean gutters! He's never had a father to show him how."

"You open a step ladder by the edge of the roof. You climb the step ladder. Then with his hand he scoops out the debris and dumps it into a bucket. Repeat as needed."

To this day the gutter forest is developing very nicely.

Now we are caught up the to the present Thanksgiving season.

At our family dinner, she tells me that she has finally paid off her 20 year mortgage (took her 30 years) and wants my input. (WARNING BELLS ARE SOUNDING IN MY HEAD). Her second bedroom is full of ? so she wants to move the kitty litter box out of that bedroom. She wants to take out a home equity loan so it doesn't cost her anything and add a front porch on to her house for the litter box. What do I think of her idea?

My response is, "Why not add an interior studded wall in the back porch and insulate? Very little cost, she could save up for it and use the same Contractor that did her bathroom?"

"No. That Contractor lives too far away!" My interpretation of that reply is she never paid the Contractor for the bathroom.

"Then why don't you just clean out the bedroom so you can still keep the litter box in there?

SIL #2 walked away. You think it was something I said? :lalala:


----------



## Grimm

Since we are bitching...

My parents bought a 20 year old house back in 1987 on a 30 year loan. They worked extra hours and held off buying new cars to make extra payments on the house every year. They could have paid it of 15 years early but they wanted to make sure they had money for retirement as well. They spent their tax refunds to make improvements to the house or saved extra cash so nothing was on credit. So last year they have both retired so my mom takes the remaining balance on the loan and pays it off cash. 

Not my rant.

K's dad bought a 35 year old house back in 1979 for $60K. He made the payments and sometimes missed some so he could go bet on the ponies. His wife passes away in 2005 and he remarries in 2006. In 2007 his new wife talks him in to refinancing the house for $250K. (see where I'm going with this!?) She starts demanding improvements be made to the inside of the house even though none have been made since 1979 inside or out. K's dad takes out loans and credit cards to pay for all the improvements and work. FIL dies in 2013. His new wife allows the house to go in to foreclosure with K's brother still living in it. The house just sold for $350K last month and the new owner already has it leveled to make way for a new Mcmansion. My FIL was less that $10K away from paying off the house when he refinanced!

:facepalm:


----------



## mosquitomountainman

biobacon said:


> I feel bad when I have to ask my friends and neighbors for help, but im really a big dumb ass about a lot of stuff. Growing up an an apartment most of my life my mom never fixed anything so I never bothered to learn. So Im often in need of someone to show me how to do something. Now I look forward to helping my friends and neighbors with something when they need it so I can "pay them back". I gotta say its been about equal this year so that's pretty good. Ive been taking a guy to and from work who knows how to do some home remolding that I don't know how to do. When it gets warm and I can save the money I have a couple things for him to do. I don't charge him any gas money cause hes pretty much on my way to work and I was driving past his place on my way home anyway. I think this is fair right? I can figure most things out but if I know someone who already knows how to do something why not ask for help right? Now I also want to say that sometimes the help we give is truly needed. Another co worker is really trying hard to get her crap together. She just about ran out of food last week. She was down to the box of food that I gave her in case the SHTF. Well for her it did. She gave me a huge hug and thanked me for feeding her and her disabled husband. I had forgotten about it. Of course I gave her 10lbs of rice the next day. My preps worked for someone I suppose. Shes an older lady but Im going to try to help her put a garden in this year. At one time she was a huge leftie, (like me LOL) but she has discovered the truth. Its us conservative, freedom loving righties that actually help people in need, not the liberals who just want to take from people.


I never mind helping out people who are willing to learn. Especially those who are willing to do some study on their own and help when they have a chance (either me or others who need help). My standard offer for car repairs is that if you help you pay for the parts. If I do it alone then I charge $70.00 per hour and full price on the parts ... and I get paid before you get the car back! This is how I do it with our children too.

You'd be welcome in the neighborhood any time.

My biggest problem has been with people who won't work unless someone is there with them. For example: SIL when we were building his cabin. I needed something at the house (100 yards each way ... walking) and told him to nail down the flooring we'd just tacked into place. I get back ten minutes later and not a nail had been driven since I left. He decided to take a break because he'd been working so hard. I took a break then while instructing him how to drive nails (we'd already done most of the floor so it wasn't like he didn't know how to do it!). We were putting the flooring down on the second story and he gives me this HUGE drama display about how he gets vertigo and is afraid of heights. I told him I'm afraid of heights too so maybe he should just hire a contractor. He got up there with me but does this glassy eyed, losing my balance, I'm gonna' die, act while walking from joist to joist. I told him knock it off or I'd shove him off myself. I told him he was welcome to scream if he fell but other than that I didn't want to hear a peep out of him until then and to knock off the drama. We needed to get the floor done. My wife came over later and he goes into this big drama thing again. I snarled to knock it off or I'd knock him off. He did so I didn't. We repeat the performance when his wife shows up. I get the evil look for being so "hard" on her poor darling. I offer her the hammer and she decides to go do something else. It was like that the whole time we worked on their cabin. You should have seen what I went through trying to get a safe chimney put in. They wanted to use plain stove pipe instead of Metalbestos (which cost too much). And I was the bad guy for wanting them to spend so much money on the pipe.

He wanted to hunt deer so I built a nice blind 100 feet from his cabin. He used it twice. It was either too early or too late or too cold or too hot or he was sick with something (pick any of the dozen or so ailments he was chronically inflicted with).

He anted to reload his own ammo so he purchased the stuff and reloaded one box of 45 ACP ammo. Never touched it again and left the dies out where they rusted up.

Got his chain saw bound up cutting down a tree for firewood. Came back with no bar on the saw and this cockamamie story that no one would believe. I made him take me out to the woods to where the tree was. The bar was stuck in the tree and bent to about 45 degrees. The "tree" was probably six-inches in diameter and probably 15 feet tall. I pushed on the tree a little, the bar fell out of the cut. I pushed the "tree" the other way and it fell over.

I'm going to write a book about it someday ... and use real names!

Anyway, the chincy POS has now moved to Illinois and stated he wouldn't move back to MT to save his life! I can only pray he's telling the truth!


----------



## goshengirl

mosquitomountainman said:


> Anyway, the chincy POS has now moved to Illinois and stated he wouldn't move back to MT to save his life! I can only pray he's telling the truth!


Wow, MMM, I remember when you were building that cabin for them. Sorry it didn't turn out as well as y'all were hoping! Is he still married to your daughter?

Bio, MMM is right. You and your attitude is completely different than what's being described in this thread. I don't have the knowledge/experience for the help you need, but if I did, I'd be glad to help. It's fun to help someone when that help is appreciated.


----------



## LincTex

mosquitomountainman said:


> You'd be welcome in the neighborhood any time.
> 
> ... he gives me this HUGE drama display about how he gets vertigo and is afraid of heights. I told him knock it off or I'd shove him off myself. ... I snarled to knock it off or I'd knock him off. ... It was like that the whole time we worked on their cabin. !


Wow...... I wish I had neighbors and friends/family like you.

I have *NEVER* had anyone offer up something so generous like the story you posted.


----------



## Sentry18

These people are all just lazy. Teflon Tom's wife is not just lazy she is crazy too! Throw in the drinking, smoking, implants and unwillingness to do any cooking and cleaning and she is the total package. But Tom loves her so...

Tom used to be a cop (that's how we met), but I am pretty sure he just did it for the paycheck and so he could put it on his resume. He was not a go getter and so the shift Lieutenant loved to double him up with me. One night he was driving and I was riding. His phone rang and his wife demanded that he go fetch her a 32oz found soda (Mt. Dew). He says okay and starts to head to the store. I give him the stink eye and remind him that we are on duty. He complains that he doesn't want to set her off and it will only take a few minutes. He retrieves the soda and heads to his house. We arrive, I stay in the car. I watch as he walks up the steps and she meets him on the porch wearing a robe (it's like 8pm). She takes a sip, throws the container into the front yard and starts shouting "I said I wanted a f_____g Mt. Dew from [convenience store B] not from f______g [convenience store A]!". "What the f___k is wrong with you, you f______g idiot!?". He lowers his head and comes back to the car and starts driving for convenience store B. I looked him and and said "Are you kidding me?". He again says that now she's mad and they (he and his children) will pay for it all week if he doesn't get her what she wants. I tell him that his personal life is his personal life, but I am not going to be a party to it. He takes me back to the department and I ask the shift Lieutenant for my own car. He approved and I went out solo.

A few weeks later I asked Tom (and a few other guys) if he wanted to go to a movie (something epic I'm sure). He excitedly says yes, but wants me to call him and leave a voice mail that I am calling in sick to work and he HAS to cover for 3-4 hours. What? Are you serious? No thanks. He tells me he will find another way. That night he shows up at the movie in a cab. Where's you car? Oh it's parked at the department. Why didn't you drive here? My wife will check on my to make sure I am at work. What!? You have some serious relationship issues there Tom. Apparently he found someone to pretend to call him in to work. After the movie we all walk outside and Tom asks me for a ride. I say okay and he hops in. We almost get back to the department when he spots his wife sitting in her SUV up the street watching the parking lot. He goes into panic mode and wants me to drop him off in a nearby alley so he can duck, cover and make his way into the building without his wife seeing him. He makes it but finds out she has called the department 20-25 times trying to verify that he was on duty, including claiming that one of their children was seriously ill. Tom pretend to get off duty and starts walking out to his car. Wife pulls into the lot (according to witnesses) and begins to scream at him for being a f_____g liar and cheating on her. He claims ignorance and she continues shouting. He asks where the kids are and she tells him they are home alone and it is all his fault. Finally he tells her he was just at a movie and was not cheating on her. She responds "Having fun without me IS F_____G cheating on me!". He slept in his car that night.

I have dozens of these stories.


----------



## TheLazyL

Sentry18 said:


> ... Teflon Tom's wife is not just lazy she is crazy too! ...
> 
> I have dozens of these stories.


Well! Waiting on the next story! opcorn2:


----------



## weedygarden

TheLazyL said:


> Well! Waiting on the next story! opcorn2:


Is anyone worth that kind of humiliation? Really? Don't men NEED to feel valued and appreciated? Actually, don't all people need that?

No wonder he doesn't have a furnace.


----------



## Sentry18

It's funny in part because Tom is not "that guy". He is actually pretty self confident, strong minded and happy. He is also pretty tough and I never worried about him having my back. Then his wife walks into the room and he becomes someone different. He has told me many times "I will live with this mistake forever". So he knows the reality of the situation, but is seemingly incapable of doing anything about it. Of course by incapable I mean permanently unwilling. And she is the poster child for succubus. I believe she has even had some issues with infidelity that went unchallenged. Of course I don't know what goes on in their private lives, other than what I see and/or hear (usually from him). 


Here's another one for you LazyL:

Mrs. Tom used to manage a store in a strip mall. She was short staffed and had to work the cash register herself. Tom calls me and asks if I can drive his personal SUV over and drop it off for her (I was just getting off work but he had to stay for mandatory OT). He will then meet me there, pick me up and take me home. It was a good solution as you cannot transport family members in a squad car and I was picked up that day. I agreed. As I pulled up the front of the store she lifts her shirt and presses her boobs to the window. She made quite a show of it. I got out of the SUV and she just starts laughing. I went inside and handed her the keys. She said "Ha Ha I thought you were Tommy". I just turned around and headed for the door. She said my name, I looked back and she had them out again. She then said "Something for you to think about the next time you're boning your wife". I told her that she should have a little more self-respect. She said "I don't need self respect, I have a tight a__ and big t__ts". She was still laughing when I walked outside. Tom picked me up and I told him the story. He just shook his head and said "Another proud moment in a long list of proud moments". I asked him if it bothered him. He said "Not really". I asked why not. He said "Maybe she will find a new guy and leave me, then I will be free". That was 10 years ago, they are still together.


----------



## Grimm

Sentry18 said:


> It's funny in part because Tom is not "that guy". He is actually pretty self confident, strong minded and happy. He is also pretty tough and I never worried about him having my back. Then his wife walks into the room and he becomes someone different. He has told me many times "I will live with this mistake forever". So he knows the reality of the situation, but is seemingly incapable of doing anything about it. Of course by incapable I mean permanently unwilling. And she is the poster child for succubus. I believe she has even had some issues with infidelity that went unchallenged. Of course I don't know what goes on in their private lives, other than what I see and/or hear (usually from him).
> 
> Here's another one for you LazyL:
> 
> Mrs. Tom used to manage a store in a strip mall. She was short staffed and had to work the cash register herself. Tom calls me and asks if I can drive his personal SUV over and drop it off for her (I was just getting off work but he had to stay for mandatory OT). He will then meet me there, pick me up and take me home. It was a good solution as you cannot transport family members in a squad car and I was picked up that day. I agreed. As I pulled up the front of the store she lifts her shirt and presses her boobs to the window. She made quite a show of it. I got out of the SUV and she just starts laughing. I went inside and handed her the keys. She said "Ha Ha I thought you were Tommy". I just turned around and headed for the door. She said my name, I looked back and she had them out again. She then said "Something for you to think about the next time you're boning your wife". I told her that she should have a little more self-respect. She said "I don't need self respect, I have a tight a__ and big t__ts". She was still laughing when I walked outside. Tom picked me up and I told him the story. He just shook his head and said "Another proud moment in a long list of proud moments". I asked him if it bothered him. He said "Not really". I asked why not. He said "Maybe she will find a new guy and leave me, then I will be free". That was 10 years ago, they are still together.


WOW!

She sounds like she is related to K's family. Thank the Lord K is adopted and none of those idiots are genetically related to him or Roo!


----------



## TheLazyL

Sentry18 said:


> It's funny in part because Tom is not "that guy". He is actually pretty self confident, strong minded and happy. He is also pretty tough and I never worried about him having my back. Then his wife walks into the room and he becomes someone different....


Perhaps he worries what a negative effect a divorce would have on his children. Not realizing their home environment maybe worst then a divorce?


----------



## LincTex

weedygarden said:


> Is anyone worth that kind of humiliation? Really?


No. What a nightmare!!!!!



weedygarden said:


> Don't men NEED to feel valued and appreciated?


It is typically their number one emotional need.



Sentry18 said:


> I told her that she should have a little more self-respect. She said "I don't need self respect, I have a tight a__ and big t__ts".
> 
> He just shook his head and said "Another proud moment in a long list of proud moments"...


If that's not my idea of the worst marriage ever..... it has to be pretty close to it.


----------



## Justaguy987

Sentry18 said:


> I have dozens of these stories.


I will buy a hard copy of the book when you get it done!!!


----------



## Sentry18

If I wrote a book she would sue me for royalties, then go on the View accusing her husband of abuse and calling me a liar, then do a porn movie and eventually end up with a reality TV show. And Tommy would still stay with her.


----------



## machinist

If people don't share a great majority of my values, including preparedness, I cannot call them friends. And I don't. That includes relatives. :brickwall:


----------



## Cotton

Sentry18 said:


> If I wrote a book she would sue me for royalties, then go on the View accusing her husband of abuse and calling me a liar, then do a porn movie and eventually end up with a reality TV show. And Tommy would still stay with her.


If not, maybe Tommy will get the implants in the divorce! Seems it would solve several issues!


----------



## TheLazyL

Cotton said:


> If not, maybe Tommy will get the implants in the divorce! Seems it would solve several issues!


He maybe living in one of those states that requires assets to be split 50 - 50.

Tommy would only get one implant.

I've drawn the conclusion that adult men called "y" (Jimmy, Tommy, Timmy) are adults in age only.


----------



## Sentry18

machinist said:


> If people don't share a great majority of my values, including preparedness, I cannot call them friends. And I don't. That includes relatives.


What fun is that? 

I enjoy having a variety of friends, it provides me with perspective. If we only associate with the like minded we are rarely challenged or forced to see outside of our world view. I am a Christian and one of my better friends is a staunch atheist (or as he calls it; a recovering catholic). Our debates and differences only strengthen my resolve and my beliefs. But if that works for you, more power to you. I can see the merits as well.


----------



## LincTex

TheLazyL said:


> I've drawn the conclusion that adult men called "y" (Jimmy, Tommy, Timmy) are adults in age only.


My cousin, a mature adult, is an airline captain.

On his birth certificate, his _legal name_ ends in "y".... and he HATES it.

Call him by that name and you are on his sh*t list!


----------



## LincTex

machinist said:


> If people don't share a great majority of my values, including preparedness, I cannot call them friends. And I don't.





Sentry18 said:


> What fun is that?


From a practical standpoint, I can see Machinist's viewpoint. 
Those type of people do not "feed good things" into my life. 
I prefer to surround myself with "Birds of a Feather" as my closest friends.

From Sentry's standpoint, yes - I love a good, lively conversation/debate. 
But I typically don't hold those people near and dear to my heart. 
They may stimulate my intellectual processes, but they don't share an emotional bond with me.


----------



## Sentry18

As a thoroughly unemotional and analytical person, the only people who share an "emotional bond" with me are the love of my life, the people who conceived me and the people I conceived. After that no one is near and dear to me (except maybe Grimm  )


----------



## Grimm

Sentry18 said:


> As a thoroughly unemotional and analytical person, the only people who share an "emotional bond" with me are the love of my life, the people who conceived me and the people I conceived. After that no one is near and dear to me (except maybe Grimm  )


I feel all warm and tingly now.


----------



## Justaguy987

Sentry18 said:


> After that no one is near and dear to me (except maybe Grimm  )


And your wife? Maybe?


----------



## Grimm

Justaguy987 said:


> And your wife? Maybe?


He mentioned her...



> the only people who share an "emotional bond" with me are the love of my life


----------



## LincTex

Sentry18 said:


> After that no one is near and dear to me


Praying that you someday find at least _one_ good, close friend!


----------



## Justaguy987

Sentry18 said:


> As a thoroughly unemotional and analytical person, the only people who share an "emotional bond" with me are the love of my life, the people who conceived me and the people I conceived. After that no one is near and dear to me (except maybe Grimm  )


 I missed that.

[Smart @$$ just came from English class college mode on]
Let me re-punctuate that line.

As a thoroughly unemotional and analytical person, the only people who share an "emotional bond" with me are: the love of my life, the people who conceived me and the people I conceived.

Because this was introduced as a list, it is required to have a colon after the intro. Then it is proper to list the items in the list with a comma separating each item in the list. 
[off]

But really, I just misread that.


----------



## Sentry18

LincTex said:


> Praying that you someday find at least _one_ good, close friend!


Thank you, but I do have one good close friend. She is my best friend. She just happens to also be my wife. When she is unavailable I have two boys and a Dad to fill the void (plus 5 little princesses). I am quite blessed.


----------



## Sentry18

Justaguy987 said:


> I missed that.
> 
> [Smart @$$ just came from English class college mode on]
> Let me re-punctuate that line.
> 
> As a thoroughly unemotional and analytical person, the only people who share an "emotional bond" with me are: the love of my life, the people who conceived me and the people I conceived.
> 
> Because this was introduced as a list, it is required to have a colon after the intro. Then it is proper to list the items in the list with a comma separating each item in the list.
> [off]
> 
> But really, I just misread that.


Grammar Nazi! I will point out, in my defense, I was using voice to text.


----------



## Justaguy987

Sentry18 said:


> Grammar Nazi! I will point out, in my defense, I was using voice to text.


If I ever really became a grammar Nazi and went after every post on this thread, I think someone would kick me off after a few hours. That is, unless this Nazi went after one group of people (in this case, a few posters). Then maybe they would just be really mad at me and everyone else would be happy for setting them straight. Don't worry Hillbillycoot :wave:, I would not come after you. I rather enjoy reading your writing.


----------



## biobacon

Grimm that warm and tingly feeling is the stun gun his wife will use on you if she ever meets you. LOL


----------



## Grimm

biobacon said:


> Grimm that warm and tingly feeling is the stun gun his wife will use on you if she ever meets you. LOL


Sentry thinks of me as a sister NOT a GF.


----------



## cowboyhermit

TheLazyL said:


> I've drawn the conclusion that adult men called "y" (Jimmy, Tommy, Timmy) are adults in age only.


I object!


----------



## Country Living

I want to know if Tommy's house burned down and / or if he ever returned any of the borrowed space heaters in the condition in which he borrowed them. What I really want is for Sentry to wander over and casually strike up a conversation about the latest electric bill. 

Karma - it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Country Living

I was rummaging through old threads..... did you ever get your space heaters back? (I'm laughing as I write this....)


----------



## Sentry18

Nope, never saw them again. But I did see good old Tommy a few weeks back. I asked him if he got that furnace fixed while chuckling (because come on, he has to have had it fixed by now, right?). He said "No, not yet. Hopefully before winter." I know for a fact that they went on two vacations this summer, one to an amusement park and one out of the country! Apparently it's not going to be a concern until the snow falls again.


----------



## readytogo

46 years in country and One Friend I can really count on and vice versa and I got to tell you folks is a great feeling, I learn at an early age from my father that friendship doesn`t come cheap and taken for granted can really hurt and stab you in the back so during those 46 years I have made a great effort to weed out the unwanted ones in my life to include useless family members, they happen to be the worst kind. One loyal friend is worth ten thousand relatives. I will offer to take you to the nearest tool center or store before I lend anybody anything, that`s how nice I am, that policy has saved me lots of trouble and tools and kept me free from the fleas of the world. Lots of people want to ride with you in the limo, but what you want is someone who will take the bus with you when the limo breaks down.


----------



## Country Living

Sentry18 said:


> Nope, never saw them again. But I did see good old Tommy a few weeks back. I asked him if he got that furnace fixed while chuckling (because come on, he has to have had it fixed by now, right?). He said "No, not yet. Hopefully before winter." I know for a fact that they went on two vacations this summer, one to an amusement park and one out of the country! Apparently it's not going to be a concern until the snow falls again.


Let's see..... what would be Tommy's next "asking"? 

This blizzard is miserable, can we stay with you for a few days (that turns out to be several weeks)?
This space heater quit working. If you can't fix it, do you have another one I can borrow? (You really should buy better quality equipment that doesn't fail when it's run 24X7 for weeks on end!!!)
Our water pipes are frozen. Can we shower and use the toilet at your place?


----------



## weedygarden

I wonder what his electrical bill was in comparison to the fuel bill for a furnace.


----------



## Sentry18

Actually I _think_ his water lines did burst. I did not hear that first hand but was told by the manager of a nearby gym (who is also a friend of mine) about this family who comes in every morning just to sh*t, shower & shave. "Why would they join the gym just to use the locker-room?" They even rented lockers to store toiletries and such. I jokingly said "The guys name isn't Tommy is it?". His eyes got big and he said "Yes! Yes, it is." We did not really discuss it more than that and maybe it's just a coincidence, but my guess is it's him.


----------



## Viking

readytogo said:


> 46 years in country and One Friend I can really count on and vice versa and I got to tell you folks is a great feeling, I learn at an early age from my father that friendship doesn`t come cheap and taken for granted can really hurt and stab you in the back so during those 46 years I have made a great effort to weed out the unwanted ones in my life to include useless family members, they happen to be the worst kind. One loyal friend is worth ten thousand relatives. I will offer to take you to the nearest tool center or store before I lend anybody anything, that`s how nice I am, that policy has saved me lots of trouble and tools and kept me free from the fleas of the world. Lots of people want to ride with you in the limo, but what you want is someone who will take the bus with you when the limo breaks down.


We have neighbors that are more family to us than blood relatives and sadly have lost other close friends to dying of old age, friendships like that don't come overnight, nor does the trust that had been developed. I had friends that wouldn't think twice about having me in their homes when they were'nt around.


----------

